
Thinking About Hitstop (2015) - jlturner
https://sourcegaming.info/2015/11/11/thoughts-on-hitstop-sakurais-famitsu-column-vol-490-1/
======
jjaredsimpson
Hitstop can actually affect gameplay once you get beyond mashing. SFV season 1
Ken had less hitstop on all his normals and so when Ken's attempted tick
throws, defenders teched too late. Also his frame traps and abare were more
effective. The difference was only 2f but it was enough to throw off muscle
memory in comparison to the rest of the cast. His hitstop was adjusted to
normalize the values.

